# Necrophagist New Album Info



## aarongericke (Oct 15, 2010)

I personally emailed Relapse records about the upcoming Necrophagist album. This is what I said:

Can any update, at all, be given about the upcoming Necrophagist release? There has't been an official update on the official website or their official myspace in well over a year, and I know this is not the case based on the very few interviews I have found, but the lack of updates on their official pages would lead one to believe the they didn't even exist anymore. Can the simple update be given that they are in fact working on the new album or have made some progress? Anything at all? A response would be greatly appreciated.
-Aaron Gericke

(Obviously I was exaggerating somewhat when I implied that someone could be lead to believe that they don't even exist anymore, but I thought it might help to evoke a response.)

And here is the response that I recieved:

Hi Aaron 

The band is still writing for their new album. When it is ready to be recorded we will make an announcement with their progress.

Thanks for interest. Expect to hear more from the band in 2011.

Betsey / Relapse

I am not making this up. I would not do that because, as a fan I would be pissed to read some B.S. that wasn't true. What is weird to me though is how this seems to be somwhat contradictory to what Muhammed said in this interview:


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 15, 2010)

This album is the Chinese democracy of metal. Should be awesome, if it ever releases...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

Alright, I'm just going to come out and say it.

I don't care about Necrophagist anymore. I've played Epitaph into the ground, and there are plenty of other Technical DM bands out there which actually release albums every couple years.


----------



## Fantomas (Oct 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Alright, I'm just going to come out and say it.
> 
> I don't care about Necrophagist anymore. I've played Epitaph into the ground, and there are plenty of other Technical DM bands out there which actually release albums every couple years.




Same here, untill a year ago I was really waiting for it, but to be honest they might as well have split up because all we hear is these vague statements that amount to nothing. In the meantime a lot of bands have picked up where they left.

Now where did I leave that Obscura cd?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

I bet Obscura's new cd comes out first!  It's scheduled for February I think.

To be honest though, I'm fine with waiting longer. I have never really been one to wait and get fed up if a band doesn't release anything soon. I'm still super anxious for the release of Wintersun's next album, Time. After talking with some of these guys though, I'm surprised they still release any cds with their busy schedules. I know the guys in Obscura are pumping out this new cd while they are writing final papers for Universities. It's ridiculous how much they cram in. Then, on top of all of that, the level of difficultly behind the music, writing it, as well as being able to record it INSANELY clean like Muhammed does. It makes sense why this stuff takes longer. Besides, they all live in different parts of the country or countries. If one person is off in their practicing, it delays everyone in the band. Which could be happening here. Muhammed is pretty damn strict.


----------



## aarongericke (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats a valid point I suppose, but I listen to countless tech-death bands in depth and I have yet to find one that I believe is on the same level as Necrophagist. Sure there are plenty of bands "out-tech-ing" them(Brain Drill, Viraemia to name a couple), but no other tech death band has the same degree of raw, actual emotion behind the songs. Their songs are far more memorable than basically any tech-death band that I can think of although Spawn Of Possession, Obscura and Gorod are a few that come close. I think this memorability comes from the extreme attention to detail that Muhammed pays to the songs and his minimalist use of vocals. Also the somewhat unpredictable rhythm of the vocals seems to help. I get so sick of bands that have great music and a good growler, but the growler feels like he needs to fill every second of a song with singing. This insures that none of the vocals are memorable, they just become an annoying buzz that I tune out. I have absolutely nothing against growling, but it needs to be done properly to be worthwhile.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

Obscura has had three releases (all of them solid or great) and a reissue/remaster (so four releases total) since 03, with a scheduled and titled release for early next year. 

Necrophagist has released one album in the past six years, with the next one neither named or scheduled.

Sorry, I love listening to Necrophagist but there's not much to really enjoy when they don't release anything.


----------



## TheMoodyBios (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas as to what's taking them so long? I know Muhammed's personal life had a lot to do with it, doing multiple projects other than 'Phagist.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't mind waiting either. Some bands pump out a shit ton of CD's, others not so much. I have other music to listen to, so when it comes out it comes out


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Obscura has had three releases (all of them solid or great) and a reissue/remaster (so four releases total) since 03, with a scheduled and titled release for early next year.
> 
> Necrophagist has released one album in the past six years, with the next one neither named or scheduled.
> 
> Sorry, I love listening to Necrophagist but there's not much to really enjoy when they don't release anything.



There is Retribution, Cosmogenesis and the reissue. What is the other? Omnivium (I think thats the name) isn't until next year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> There is Retribution, Cosmogenesis and the reissue. What is the other? Omnivium (I think) isn't until next year.



I was counting their 03' "demo" Illegimitation.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 15, 2010)

There have been threads on this subject practically since i joined this forum . I've always liked Necro, but i'm glad they've never been my #1 band since this wait would have literally killed me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

kung_fu said:


> There have been threads on this subject practically since i joined this forum . I've always liked Necro, but i'm glad they've never been my #1 band since this wait would have literally killed me.



They used to be mine.


----------



## aarongericke (Oct 15, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> I bet Obscura's new cd comes out first!  It's scheduled for February I think.



It very well might and I will be almost as excited about it, but I have a hard time believing that it will be better than Necrophagist's. Even though Obscura and Necrophagist can be quite similar I wouldn't directly compare them. It seems that when a band has multiple songwriters (like Obscura) sometimes everything comes together perfectly and sometimes it doesn't. If looked at without any bias it would likely appear that Obscura is more creative since they combine much more varying styles than Necrophagist (such as the acoustic parts, the fretless bass work, the thrashier riffs etc.) but that makes it more likely to be hit and miss. Necrophagist however, since it is over 90% Muhammeds vision, creates a very consistent sound. This leads to a love it or hate it situation. If you completely get what Muhammed is going for then you are gonna love it, but if you don't there is very little chance you will ever "get into it" This leads me to like Necrophagist much more because I guess I get it. There's never a part in a Necrophagist song where I think "Why would they do that?" yet there are a few spots like that in Obscura songs.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Alright, I'm just going to come out and say it.
> 
> I don't care about Necrophagist anymore. I've played Epitaph into the ground, and there are plenty of other Technical DM bands out there which actually release albums every couple years.



Same here. Decrepit Birth and Odious Mortem are more what I'm into these days. A little jazz here and there, nothing else really. If the album is good, I'll get it, but it's not the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 15, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't mind waiting either. Some bands pump out a shit ton of CD's, others not so much. I have other music to listen to, so when it comes out it comes out



+1

I rather wait for a great, polished Necrophagist album than a rushed. not so great album.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They used to be mine.



On a completely unrelated note, I remember when Nevermore's Godless Endeavor came out. They were pretty high on my list of fav bands. I couldn't wait for their next album. By the time that next album came out i just wasn't into them anymore. It's sad but it happens. My fear with Necrophagist is that this album won't progress much past where they were with Epitaph. I hope i'm wrong because the list of metal bands i'm into is growing shorter and shorter by the day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

kung_fu said:


> On a completely unrelated note, I remember when Nevermore's Godless Endeavor came out. They were pretty high on my list of fav bands. I couldn't wait for their next album. By the time that next album came out i just wasn't into them anymore. It's sad but it happens. My fear with Necrophagist is that this album won't progress much past where they were with Epitaph. I hope i'm wrong because the list of metal bands i'm into is growing shorter and shorter by the day.



Which is exactly where I'm at. My tastes are changing, and it's looking like I'm just not going to really be into the music when the album is finally released, if it ever is released.


----------



## aarongericke (Oct 15, 2010)

kung_fu said:


> On a completely unrelated note, I remember when Nevermore's Godless Endeavor came out. They were pretty high on my list of fav bands. I couldn't wait for their next album. By the time that next album came out i just wasn't into them anymore. It's sad but it happens. My fear with Necrophagist is that this album won't progress much past where they were with Epitaph. I hope i'm wrong because the list of metal bands i'm into is growing shorter and shorter by the day.



Well it's probably better that you weren't into Nevermore anymore because the release of "The Obsidian Conspiracy" would have been that much more disappointing.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 15, 2010)

aarongericke said:


> Well it's probably better that you weren't into Nevermore anymore because the release of "The Obsidian Conspiracy" would have been that much more disappointing.



Why would he be disappointed? That album was amazing.


----------



## Antimatter (Oct 15, 2010)

They're like the Tool of tech death
They write some pretty good music but it takes FOREVER


----------



## powergroover (Oct 15, 2010)

aarongericke said:


>




you know


----------



## Origin (Oct 15, 2010)

He's such a non-dick that he can come across as a dick haha. I only really 'discovered' Necrophagist in about 2006, so I haven't had to wait patiently for very long so far. Can't say I don't sympathize with you guys' sentiment though; I'd reallllly like some new tunes from them.  hell, I might actually have some of their songs DOWN instead of half-assing them like I do by the time it's out.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Oct 15, 2010)

i bet so many ppl have high expections for necrophagist album when it comes out in 2050


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 15, 2010)

They're trying to be the ultimate death metal band: taking so long to release an album, all their fans have died by the time its out.


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2010)

Perhaps they need to take to recording it underwater...


----------



## Fantomas (Oct 15, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i bet so many ppl have high expections for necrophagist album when it comes out in 2050



And it will probably the same as with the last Metallica album, if it had been released 20 years earlier it would be the perfect album, but music has moved on in the meantime.


----------



## adrock (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm excited for it, whenever it comes out. if I had to wait another few years I'm gonna be pissed, but I know it's still gonna be amazing. I was actually thinking about this today, bands pumping out albums every year or two. how much time and thought are they really putting into them?

either way, I have faith in muhammed. I don't think he's gonna make us wait too long. he's definitely no axl rose


----------



## Xaios (Oct 15, 2010)

Necrophagist's album won't be the "Chinese Democracy" of metal.























Wintersun's will.


----------



## mickytee (Oct 15, 2010)

im sure you're not the first person to email relapse about the progress of the album. 

thats probably some dated stock response they sent to anyone who enquired about its progress.

i wouldnt read in to it too much, just listen to what muhammed has to say.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 15, 2010)

Updates are better than nothing, thanks!


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2010)

Randy said:


> Perhaps they need to take to recording it underwater...



Yes


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 16, 2010)

Ehh, I expect a long wait between Necrophagist albums. I'm not going to whine or die from anticipation, but I will definitely buy it whenever it's released. I look forward to hearing it, but there's no reason for me to expect them to rush it or that they 'owe' it to the fans or anything.


----------



## IDLE (Oct 16, 2010)

Even if it doesn't come out until I'm 50 I'm still going to buy it so whatever.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 16, 2010)

As much as I'd like to say that I care about Necrophagist's new album, I just simply don't anymore. The album was supposed to be done and released during 09's Summer Slaughter Tour where they headlined over Suffocation but... it wasn't which makes me think that Necrophagist only headlined to generate buzz about them again so people wouldn't forget about them. I remember being so excited to see them for the first time and was severely disappointed at how "robotic" their performance was, it was so lifeless and boring... all they did was stand in the same spot during their whole entire set and after every song Sucimez would say "thank you Dallas this next song is ___" then they'd play the song perfectly then yet again with a "Thank you Dallas, this next song is ___"


----------



## Anthony (Oct 16, 2010)

Mohammad and Jari Maenpaa are probably searching for unicorns somewhere...


----------



## MrMcSick (Oct 16, 2010)

I cannot put Necrophagist and Obscura in the same style. Obsucra has way more of an 80's guitar/ Chuck Schuldiner style. I cannot hear this in Necro. There is no band that is just like them. I will wait.


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 16, 2010)

Poor fans - have to wait - peuw heuw .... get a grip. The release will be here when its done.


----------



## loktide (Oct 16, 2010)

i heard they will release it along with duke nukem forever


----------



## Groff (Oct 16, 2010)

When they decide to record and release it, they'll release it. And when they release it, it will probably be good. Until then, I can wait. I got plenty of other fine releases to tide me over.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 16, 2010)

loktide said:


> i heard they will release it along with duke nukem forever


As The Duke is scheduled for 2011, I don't really believe that  Would be nice, but I have to agree with what seems like the majority here, while I love Epitaph (I don't really like Onset) and can't really stand a lot of other Tech-Death bands (Viraema [spelling?] ... wtf?)... so what? Two years, six years, who cares? If I was in the band I might be pissed if we only wrote one good song per year, but as I'm not, there are plenty of other bands.


----------



## oompa (Oct 16, 2010)

Dwellingers said:


> Poor fans - have to wait - peuw heuw .... get a grip. The release will be here when its done.



Why are you whining?
We'll quit posting when it's done.
Follow your own logic, Buddha.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 16, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't mind waiting either. Some bands pump out a shit ton of CD's, others not so much. I have other music to listen to, so when it comes out it comes out



What's the bet they release it and they've all become twice as masterful at their chosen instruments


----------



## Fantomas (Oct 16, 2010)

Dwellingers said:


> Poor fans - have to wait - peuw heuw .... get a grip. The release will be here when its done.



Muhammed, is that you?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 16, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> I cannot put Necrophagist and Obscura in the same style. Obsucra has way more of an 80's guitar/ Chuck Schuldiner style. I cannot hear this in Necro. There is no band that is just like them. I will wait.



lolwut?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe someone should PM Muhammed this thread so we can get his comments


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 16, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> I cannot put Necrophagist and Obscura in the same style. Obsucra has way more of an 80's guitar/ Chuck Schuldiner style. I cannot hear this in Necro. There is no band that is just like them. I will wait.



How do you not hear Chuck's HEAVY influences in Necrophagist?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 16, 2010)

I used to love Necro, but if their next CD is nothing but diminished and minor solos therefor sounding like Epitaph Part 2, I'll cut my head off. 

I'm slightly in fear that 2,190 days have been wasted writing the same album over again, lol.

Still looking forward to what better be a masterpiece of metal.


----------



## Darren James (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll buy the album but like others I'm sick of waiting. I hope I'm blown away but like Mindcrime1204 said, I hope it's not another Epitaph part 2.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 16, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Maybe someone should PM Muhammed this thread so we can get his comments



If he sees this thread, we'll probably have to wait longer.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Maybe someone should PM Muhammed this thread so we can get his comments


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 17, 2010)

Fantomas said:


> Muhammed, is that you?



hehe, "nay"


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 17, 2010)

oompa said:


> Why are you whining?
> We'll quit posting when it's done.
> Follow your own logic, Buddha.



Sir yes sir.


----------



## Duke318 (Oct 17, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> How do you not hear Chuck's HEAVY influences in Necrophagist?



Chuck wrote songs and memorable melodies.

Mohammad writes "Hey, suck my fat penis!"

*flame shield up*


----------



## Randy (Oct 17, 2010)

*You've got bigger problems than flaming, brochacho.

The next childish bullshit post to pop-up in here gets the offender a month to reorganize their stamp collection or whatever the fuck it is they decide to do beside posting on this forum,*


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> Perhaps they need to take to recording it underwater...



"The Marianas trrruueeeennnnnchhhhh"





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 17, 2010)

Duke318 said:


> Chuck wrote songs and memorable melodies.
> 
> Mohammad writes "Hey, suck my fat penis!"
> 
> *flame shield up*



Hey Dou---

Oh You said '*flame shield up*', well that's okay then


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2010)

Necrophagist and Wintersun both share the same problem: the perfectionist achieves nothing.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> Perhaps they need to take to recording it underwater...



Or, perhaps Muhammed is a Tone Chaser and they've been searching for a plane to record the songs


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 18, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> Or, perhaps Muhammed is a Tone Chaser and they've been searching for a plane to record the songs



Or maybe Muhammed just erases he album over and over again.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 18, 2010)

Muhammed is Drew. I knew it!


----------



## Variant (Oct 18, 2010)

> He's such a non-dick that he can come across as a dick haha.



I thought that was just referred to as "being German".


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 18, 2010)

Variant said:


> I thought that was just referred to as "being German".


----------



## aarongericke (Oct 18, 2010)

I just thought I'd post it so that people could have some type of update, because if you're like me you've looked all over the internet and found only the vague statement of "New Album 2010." So since this seems possibly more true than that I thought people might want to know about it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 18, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I used to love Necro, but if their next CD is nothing but diminished and minor solos therefor sounding like Epitaph Part 2, I'll cut my head off.
> 
> I'm slightly in fear that 2,190 days have been wasted writing the same album over again, lol.
> 
> Still looking forward to what better be a masterpiece of metal.


I wish he would go back to that "way-over-the-top" style he had on Onset.
Both discs are good, but I have a way harder time getting into Epitaph.


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 18, 2010)

I decided to disassociate myself with this album a while ago. It'll come when it comes, and will most likely kick ass when it does.

Necrophagist is honestly one of the few metal bands I can stand to listen to these days anyhow. Like Aaron said, they're more tasteful and unique (IMO) than most tech-death bands and I love the minimalism with vocals. Obscura = meh.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 19, 2010)

As much as I love the 'Phagist, I think the more important question is when the FUCK does the new Spawn Of Possession drop?


----------



## TreWatson (Oct 19, 2010)

I have written two albums (technically five, only 3 are being released, one is the same album plus vocals) of solid material in a year.

all necrophagist has to do is out-technical the world and then release the album.

its EASY for them


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 19, 2010)

TreWatson said:


> I have written two albums (technically five, only 3 are being released, one is the same album plus vocals) of solid material in a year.
> 
> all necrophagist has to do is out-technical the world and then release the album.
> 
> its EASY for them




I can't take this post seriously.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 19, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> I can't take this post seriously.



I sincerely hope it's not supposed to be serious. But I can't see any way in which it could so


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 19, 2010)

TheMasterplan said:


> As much as I love the 'Phagist, I think the more important question is when the FUCK does the new Spawn Of Possession drop?



This is also an important question.


----------



## aarongericke (Oct 20, 2010)

TheMasterplan said:


> As much as I love the 'Phagist, I think the more important question is when the FUCK does the new Spawn Of Possession drop?



This is a very important question indeed, but at least SoP keep you somewhat up to date on what they are doing. On their actual website rather than being like Necrophagist and making you search for the tiniest of updates.

Sidenote: I'm VERY glad that "Chalky" is out of the band and Röndum is back in. VERY glad.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind waiting till 2011 for the next album, but I don't like how they keep getting my hopes up for a release date and then not deliver it.


----------



## krauser19 (Oct 21, 2010)

so..... new album i think would come 2011 so new information are the songs mors,homo sum humani,dawn and demise,omnia....is a concept album based in the ancient latin language so i read there that muhammed is writing the 99% of basslines in a interview and the other members said that they let him doit because he does it so perfectly that they can't change anything so we can say he is writing lead rythm guitars vocals bass lines and drum lines this guy is a perfeccionist(phagist)..........i post a video with interview in the mountains of death muhammed says that 2011 would be the best year for necro so new album that year....cheat! i want it now...


----------



## krauser19 (Oct 21, 2010)

subs are in CC


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 21, 2010)

It's nice to know they'll be touring Europe a lot BECAUSE I LIVE THERE NOW FUCK YEAH


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

The guitar and bass work has always been great. But honestly, I think the star of the whole operation here is Romain Goulon. I opened for Necrophagist for Summer Slaughter '07 and made my night's goal to meet and talk to them. I met Muhammed, but he was kind of a dick (although I couldn't blame him, as he literally looking over a blueprint, wtf? It was a liquid reserve of some sort. And when you're in the zone, you're in the zone), but I sat and talked with Romain about music for like an hour. Never in my LIFE have I ever heard someone micromanage music to such a degree--and I've spoken to Chick Corea!


----------



## Rudebrat (Oct 21, 2010)

It's been 6 years since Epitaph came out, this new one better make me shit my pants


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 21, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I met Muhammed, but he was kind of a dick (although I couldn't blame him, as he literally looking over a blueprint, wtf? It was a liquid reserve of some sort. And when you're in the zone, you're in the zone),


What the hell...?
Like, an actual blueprint?
Thats kinda weird, maybe now we know why the album isn't finished....


----------



## MrMcSick (Oct 21, 2010)

^ Wans't he going to school for some sort of engineering?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 21, 2010)

I still haven't been able to see them with Romain. Both times they still had Marco. That guy pulled off some amazing drum solos. I never imagined such a dorky looking guy could hit drums like that. LOL

I can't even look at that new Xiphos. I liked the previous guitar with the reverse headstock so much more.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't count how many times he says "y'know" in that interview.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 21, 2010)

Larrikin666 said:


> I still haven't been able to see them with Romain. Both times they still had Marco. That guy pulled off some amazing drum solos. I never imagined such a dorky looking guy could hit drums like that. LOL
> 
> I can't even look at that new Xiphos. I liked the previous guitar with the reverse headstock so much more.



Musta been Marco I talked to then... It was three years ago. I didn't care about his name, I cared about his info.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll attest to both Muhammad and Romain being cool as fuck. After the the time I saw them, we all had beers and talked gear and playing and stuff.


----------



## Chaotisys (Oct 22, 2010)

The album will be out in early 2011. I have been talking to Romain a bit on Facebook and that's what I've gathered. He says that right now they are in the middle of the writing/recording process and they are all pushing their efforts.

Also to the people thinking this will be Epitaph part 2, Muhammed has already said numerous times in interviews and also on this very forum that writing solos AND riffs for the new album is much different this time around. He doesn't want the album to sound like any previous ones. Also he has said that this new album is much better than Epitaph and Onset. In his words, it is more "musical" (sophisticated/techical/more natural feeling of progressions). All the guys in Necro are very excited to share this release with us, so you'd better bet it's going to be great.

One last note, here is what Romain posted on his Facebook about it.

"Some words about the new Necrophagist album so at least everything will be clear !I'm asked every day when the new album will be out, and I would like to say it's not depending on me. I'm really happy to see how people look forward to hearing te new cd !!We're all excited to make it happen and go back on tour as soon as we can !!It has been delayed and delayed again, but just think about the essential : We do want to make it great !!After 6 years, it hasn't been easy to think about the new album, regarding all those line up changes, our jobs, tours, shows...Of course 6 years is long, but actually the writing process started quite recently.I can't say more right now, and I'm not able to give a schedule yet, but we're in the middle of writing/recording time, and we're all pushing our efforts now !!!Final answer : It will be done when it's done. Non depending on me.Greetings !!R."

That is all.


----------



## krauser19 (Oct 28, 2010)

any more news like songs etc


----------



## krauser19 (Nov 1, 2010)

........


----------



## krauser19 (Nov 21, 2010)

new songs are mors,dawn and demise ,homo sum humani and omnia any other news?


----------



## Necris (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a feeling that if any more updates had come out recently they would have been posted to the thread by now.


----------



## TreWatson (Nov 22, 2010)

honestly i just dont care anymore.

their guitar player's side project is more awesome in my opinion.

it may be because i'm just sick of necrophagist taking too long.

i'm not waiting anymore, it will come out when it comes out.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Nov 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Alright, I'm just going to come out and say it.
> 
> I don't care about Necrophagist anymore. I've played Epitaph into the ground, and there are plenty of other Technical DM bands out there which actually release albums every couple years.


 

honestly, i dug real deep into them my senior year of high school, then got a new ipod and never downloaded the shit again because at the time, it just wasnt exactly my thing, i liked listening to it, i just didnt understand it yet. in fact the rhythm lines annoyed me, i listened for the leads, but i was whacking it to Mr.Loomis at the time, so hence, my fascination with lead playing.

buttt
i recently got the albums again and NOW theyre fucking AWESOME.
so i havent quite yet buried them under te rug just yet 
so im pretty excited about the imminent release


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 22, 2010)

DevourTheDamned said:


> honestly, i dug real deep into them my senior year of high school, then got a new ipod and never downloaded the shit again because at the time, it just wasnt exactly my thing, i liked listening to it, i just didnt understand it yet. in fact the rhythm lines annoyed me, i listened for the leads, but i was whacking it to Mr.Loomis at the time, so hence, my fascination with lead playing.
> 
> buttt
> i recently got the albums again and NOW theyre fucking AWESOME.
> ...



I was where you are right now, about five years ago. I listened to them damn near religiously, and loved every second of it. I listened to them at home, in the car, at friend's houses. I learned guitar parts, bass parts, memorized vocal and drum patterns, the lyrics. I loved, and still do love, every single second of Epitaph. 

It's just after so long, things just don't really peak my interest as much. I love pizza but if I ate it every other day for six years it'd start not tasting like food. 

Once again, I love Necrophagist, and I REALLY want to hear the new album if/when it's ever released. It's just the me from a few years ago would have KILLED to have it.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Nov 22, 2010)

atleast we could look forward to osbcuras new cd


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Nov 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was where you are right now, about five years ago. I listened to them damn near religiously, and loved every second of it. I listened to them at home, in the car, at friend's houses. I learned guitar parts, bass parts, memorized vocal and drum patterns, the lyrics. I loved, and still do love, every single second of Epitaph.
> 
> It's just after so long, things just don't really peak my interest as much. I love pizza but if I ate it every other day for six years it'd start not tasting like food.
> 
> Once again, I love Necrophagist, and I REALLY want to hear the new album if/when it's ever released. It's just the me from a few years ago would have KILLED to have it.


 
man, you just hit the nail on the head for how i feel about necrophagist.... i fuckin learned every song outta the tab book a few years ago.... but i honestly cant remember the last time listened to this band....

new album would be nice, but like someone else said; it will come out when it comes out, until then, theres a bunch of other good shit to listen to


----------



## krauser19 (Dec 24, 2010)

i emailed iguana studios (necrophagist recorded epitaph in that place ) and now they hit the same studio the guys from iguana said that necrophagist are recording the album right now so the album would be out probably in may or july nice to know the album is being recorded


----------



## MikeH (Dec 24, 2010)

Agreeing with Tre on this one. I'm not even stoked anymore as I've overplayed both albums and got bored of them, plus this keeps getting pushed back further and further to where I've lost interest. I'll listen whenever it happens to come out, but for now I'll just leave the idea alone.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 25, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> atleast we could look forward to osbcuras new cd



You do realize that Christian Müenzner is not in that band anymore?


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 25, 2010)

Lol... I'm friends with one of the employees at Relapse. I asked him about the new Necrophagist record weeks ago and he said "don't hold your breath". 


Muhammed has been saying "next year" for the last 3-4 years.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 25, 2010)

Chaotisys said:


> The album will be out in early 2011.


No it won't be. If it was coming out in early 2011 there would have been a ton of press. It's not gonna be out next year.


----------



## exo (Dec 25, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> You do realize that Christian Müenzner is not in that band anymore?



That's gotta be a pretty recent development, then. dude sure sounded like was a band member 8 days ago on B-mouth, talking about the solo disc.....


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 25, 2010)

exo said:


> That's gotta be a pretty recent development, then. dude sure sounded like was a band member 8 days ago on B-mouth, talking about the solo disc.....


Necrophagist-
Christian Münzner (2002-2006)

Sami has been in the band for the past 4 years haha


----------



## exo (Dec 25, 2010)

my bad.....thought the previous poster was referring to christian leaving obscura for some reason (not that that would make any sense in a necrophagist thread. oh well. 4.5 hours of sleep in the past 2 days tends to leave the brain a bit muddy.......


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 25, 2010)

exo said:


> my bad.....thought the previous poster was referring to christian leaving obscura for some reason (not that that would make any sense in a necrophagist thread. oh well. 4.5 hours of sleep in the past 2 days tends to leave the brain a bit muddy.......


Oh right. haha, I hate that this forum doesn't quote all the posts!


----------



## krauser19 (Dec 30, 2010)

at least i know they are recording the new album that was iguana studios told me


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 30, 2010)

I have only been into necro for a little over year, but I don't have a problem waiting. Id rather have a polished and complex record than a rushed compilation of sweeps(my thoughts on bands like brain drill) and "look at how many strings my bass player has"(Viramea). Think about how long it took Immolation to release "here and after", but it ended up being there best album. I'm not saying that there next album would be good or bad. All we know is that there would be 7's and "Dawn and Demise"


----------



## krauser19 (Dec 31, 2010)

also mors,omnia and homo sum humani


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 1, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> You do realize that Christian Müenzner is not in that band anymore?



Christian left Obscura?


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just a brief question: Where exactly did the song title "Omnia" arise? I was aware of Mors, Dawn and Demise, and Homo Sum Humani (all from the alleged _III _demo), but nowhere have I ever been given any hint at Omnia being a song for the new record.

As for waiting, I'll wait as long as it takes, and I'll still buy the album when they finally do release it. I guess I don't exactly have a problem with them having to put up with so many delays and letting down alot of fans in the name of perfectionism.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

According to the new issue of Decibel in an article about upcoming albums of 2011 and their release schedule is that they show the new Necrophagist album to be released this April and the album is yet to be named.


----------



## clouds (Jan 2, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Necrophagist's album won't be the "Chinese Democracy" of metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, both of their last releases were in the same year, but it depends on which one sucks more. I'm personally more looking forward to Time than the new Necro album.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 3, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> Christian left Obscura?



He's with Spawn of Possession now.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 3, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> He's with Spawn of Possession now.



He's in both bands.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 3, 2011)

Christian is still in Obscura. It's his full time gig. He is only a session musician in Spawn of Possession. He will be doing the solos on their new cd, that is it. He is too busy to be able to tour with them and Obscura. Especially with all the extra stuff he does.


----------



## krauser19 (Jan 20, 2011)

yea i hear that from decibel,new album would be released in april  also muhammed is planing on making a new dvd
and spawn of possession will be recording they new album in april jajaj that is what muenzner told me


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 21, 2011)

krauser19 said:


> muhammed is planing on making a new dvd


 
oooo.... what kind of DVD??


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 21, 2011)

Motherfuk. Everytime this thread gets bumped I always get my hopes up that there's actual album info.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 21, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Motherfuk. Everytime this thread gets bumped I always get my hopes up that there's actual album info.



Same 

I was still in primary school when I heard Epitaph. I'M IN FUCKING UNI NOW >.> Time for some new material.


----------



## krauser19 (Jan 21, 2011)

jajajaj yep me to guys i want this new masterpiece right now!
but we have to wait until april.......
and about the dvd yes muhammed said a dvd like the summerslaugther
and extra material so after the release of the new album they probably 
will begin working on the dvd 
so hope decibel magazine is telling us the truth jajaj


----------



## Chaotisys (Apr 9, 2011)

In regards to the April release date from Decibel magazine, I personally asked Romain about this via private message on Facebook, and this is what he told me:

"Hi,
Actually, I'm really excited about people looking forward to the new album, I just don't like this question cause I can't answer it 
And, yes this is bullshit, it will never be released in april, doesn't make any sens to me, since there is a lot to do still...
We live in a world where every one has to hurry up, in my opinion , too bad music is such an industry

I'm sorry but I can't share any information right now...

cheers,

R."

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the album definitely won't be released this month. I think a summer release date is more realistic.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 9, 2011)

Chaotisys said:


> In regards to the April release date from Decibel magazine, I personally asked Romain about this via private message on Facebook, and this is what he told me:
> 
> "Hi,
> Actually, I'm really excited about people looking forward to the new album, I just don't like this question cause I can't answer it
> ...



summer 2012!


----------



## ZackP3750 (Apr 9, 2011)

drmosh said:


> summer 2012!



, but I'm still completely baffled as to why its taking 7 years for a follow up to Epitaph. I know it takes time to write and record and the works, but its getting to a point where if this album isn't one of the best metal albums its going to be a MASSIVE let down. Its one thing to take a couple years off, but to go away for nearly a decade and not have something incredible in the works would be shitty. Very shitty. 

And I know everyone can make the "Tool takes forever to release albums, but they're awesome" argument, but if this album comes out summer 2012 that makes it 8 years since Epitaph. I don't know too many bands that take off for that long and come back just as strong as before 


I still think this album will be great, just not "8 years in the making" greatness. And, just like the rest of you, I'll definitely keep waiting on it


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

Obscura have stolen the limelight for me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't get whats taking them so long and why they can't tell everyone. Unless they're label is fucking them about I don't see why they just say 'hey, we're rerecording it because we thought it could be better' or 'we're writing more material because we felt that the stuff we had wasn't a true representation of where we're at now'. At least then people wouldn't be so pissed off about it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

tl;dr = the perfectionist acheives nothing.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Apr 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't get whats taking them so long and why they can't tell everyone. Unless they're label is fucking them about I don't see why they just say 'hey, we're rerecording it because we thought it could be better' or 'we're writing more material because we felt that the stuff we had wasn't a true representation of where we're at now'. At least then people wouldn't be so pissed off about it.



This. The whole "secrecy" thing would be much more interesting if it hadn't been so long from the last album. To keep saying "We can't say anything, I can't give any information" is ridiculous, and pretty fucking lame. How can they not even say they're writing, or give ANY update on progress?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't hold it against them at all. It's entirely up to them how long they want to take.
As for not releasing any info, it's simply not finished. I dunno, maybe he wants to fuck with the record label too, but if that's such a good idea for a death metal band I don't know. 
Probably not the case though anyway.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 9, 2011)

They're probably sitting around smoking pot and wishing they were in Obscura.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 9, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> They're probably sitting around smoking pot and wishing they were in Obscura.



now that's just silly


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 9, 2011)

drmosh said:


> now that's just silly



Yup.
Don't get me wrong, I love necrophagist, but they need to either tell us a release date, or give us an update. I mean, how many years has it been now? 5?
Give us SOMETHING.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 9, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Yup.
> Don't get me wrong, I love necrophagist, but they need to either tell us a release date, or give us an update. I mean, how many years has it been now? 5?
> Give us SOMETHING.



The album is on the way, that's all you really need to know 
I personally don't feel they need to give us updates


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 9, 2011)

Well the thing is they've ben saying mixed things. One minute it's being recorded, the next its being mixed, then recorded again, then they were writing. Now they're not saying anything.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 9, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Well the thing is they've ben saying mixed things. One minute it's being recorded, the next its being mixed, then recorded again, then they were writing. Now they're not saying anything.



That's my problem. I mean, Is the label jerking them around? Did something happen in the studio? Did Muhammad pull a Nathan Explosion and delete the album?


----------



## yingmin (Apr 9, 2011)

drmosh said:


> The album is on the way, that's all you really need to know
> I personally don't feel they need to give us updates



They may not NEED to give us updates, but I think it would certainly be in their best interest to do so.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 9, 2011)

yingmin said:


> They may not NEED to give us updates, but I think it would certainly be in their best interest to do so.



yeah if they dont keep me updated regularly i might forget who they are all together and by the time their album comes out i will be like "oh i think that is a tribute album to that one old band who died in a plane crash or something. they said they were going to come out with a new album but they never did."

lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2011)

I appreciate that a great vision needs justice doing otherwise it's pointless persuing it.

HOWEVER.

Many bands overcome this problem and release great albums in much shorter time scales, which leads me to people that people such as Muhammed Suicmez and Jaari Menpa have taken the phrase "taking the piss" to a new level.

Metal is becoming an increasingly more saturated scene with every day that passes (especially with the internet being the main medium that people hear heavy music) and that might be why they are taking so long to bring out these albums. If the Necrophagist and Wintersun albums come out and no one gives a fuck, I won't blame the fans and Muhammed/Jaari shouldn't be too surprised IMO


----------



## krauser19 (Apr 9, 2011)

News
* acctualy, muhammed is going too announce the date of Necrophagist new freshly baked album.......................................*


----------



## Lon (Apr 9, 2011)

i think the only thing they can fall back on is that a lot of people are getting into them now with the whole tech-metal wave coming up again, so if they release a new record there will still be a fresh audience


----------



## Valknut (Apr 9, 2011)

krauser19 said:


> News
> * acctualy, muhammed is going too announce the date of Necrophagist new freshly baked album.......................................*



Right, and i had tea with the motherfucker yesterday.

When, and where did you hear this? Sauce, link, information, give us any reason to believe you at all. That would certainly help a lot.


----------



## Aurochs34 (Apr 9, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Did Muhammad pull a Nathan Explosion and delete the album?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 9, 2011)

Right, any facts, rumours or anything stated in this thread from now on better be true and not needless bumps, or I will stab you in both eyes. Actually I'll stab you in one eye and eat it so you can watch, then stab you in the other one. Unless its an official release date and you have sauce, I will kill.


----------



## krauser19 (Apr 9, 2011)

mmm the source? the man himself
just wait a some days...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 10, 2011)

krauser19 said:


> mmm the source? the man himself
> just wait a some days...



Already waited the better part of 3000 days, what's a few more? It's not like they've said that before...........wait......


----------



## neozeke (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm waiting for him to kick everyone out of the band, hire some crazy ass avant-grade shredder get some dreads and then release an album full of shitty half-baked ballads with the only semi-decent tune being the one that he didn't write.


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 10, 2011)

Taking a long time to release a good album is bogus IMO. Burzum's first 4 releases (s/t, Aske, DSEV and Hvis) are all obviously cornerstones of black metal and some of the best there is, and all of those were recorded over a period of January to September, _of the same year_. Filosofem was recorded 6 months after Hvis.

So, hurry up Muhammed


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 10, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> Taking a long time to release a good album is bogus IMO. Burzum's first 4 releases (s/t, Aske, DSEV and Hvis) are all obviously cornerstones of black metal and some of the best there is, and all of those were recorded over a period of January to September, _of the same year_. Filosofem was recorded 6 months after Hvis.
> 
> So, hurry up Muhammed



You also have to take into account that with black metal is that the goal is not to have a super polished, well mixed, clear, tight and precise sounding album, in fact with black metal the shittier your recordings then the more "kvlt" you are. In the case of Necrophagist they've had way more than enough time to write, record and tweak this album to their liking and there is absolutely no reason why it shouldn't have been released 4-5 years ago.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2011)

I see I'm going to be stabbing some people in the eyes.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 10, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I see I'm going to be stabbing some people in the eyes.



I'll join you. (Grabs Bowie knife signed by David Bowie)


----------



## Cybin (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys are harsh.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 10, 2011)

I'l believe it when I see it


----------



## Valknut (Apr 10, 2011)

krauser19 said:


> mmm the source? the man himself
> just wait a some days...



Some days huh. Some days.. Let me guess, another 365 days? or how about some years? Sami said in an interview that it was going to be released late 2009, then secondary sources said early 2010, and now after a whole other year passes i have some guy on the internet saying that its going to be in "some days" Some days? SOME FUCKING DAYS?! In SOME DAYS we will all be fucking dead and the world will have frozen the FUCK over. If I have to wait another 5 years i would at least appreciate a heads up from someone who fucking knows what the hell they are talking about (AKA Muhammed) instead of having them string me along like a dog on a fuckin leash by saying "LATE THIS YEAR" "EARLY NEXT YEAR" "SOME FUCKING DAYS" If the new necrophagist album doesnt come out in the next year, I am going to shit in my fucking hand and throw it at you

lol


----------



## mithologian (Apr 10, 2011)

Valknut said:


> Some days huh. Some days.. Let me guess, another 365 days? or how about some years? Sami said in an interview that it was going to be released late 2009, then secondary sources said early 2010, and now after a whole other year passes i have some guy on the internet saying that its going to be in "some days" Some days? SOME FUCKING DAYS?! In SOME DAYS we will all be fucking dead and the world will have frozen the FUCK over. If I have to wait another 5 years i would at least appreciate a heads up from someone who fucking knows what the hell they are talking about (AKA Muhammed) instead of having them string me along like a dog on a fuckin leash by saying "LATE THIS YEAR" "EARLY NEXT YEAR" "SOME FUCKING DAYS" If the new necrophagist album doesnt come out in the next year, I am going to shit in my fucking hand and throw it at you
> 
> lol


 
 I love this man.


----------



## Saber_777 (Apr 11, 2011)

Still writing... What the fuck? Its going to be great though, Suicmez is a perfectionist.


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 11, 2011)

Everyone should chant "new album" between every song at their shows.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 11, 2011)

neoclassical said:


> Everyone should chant "new album" between every song at their shows.



Yeah! It will be highly ineffective!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 11, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Yeah! It will be highly ineffective!



This man speaks truth, when they headlined Summer Slaughter 09, the audience did this exact thing and they just ignored it.


----------



## Leetlord (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh boy. I have been waiting for the new album for 6 years now. Still love Necro...but jesus howabout a promo or something?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll be totally honest here. I saw this thread topic on the main forum page and, after not having been around as much the past few weeks, was fully expecting this thread to have been started on April 1st.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 11, 2011)

Valknut said:


> Some days huh. Some days.. Let me guess, another 365 days? or how about some years? Sami said in an interview that it was going to be released late 2009, then secondary sources said early 2010, and now after a whole other year passes i have some guy on the internet saying that its going to be in "some days" Some days? SOME FUCKING DAYS?! In SOME DAYS we will all be fucking dead and the world will have frozen the FUCK over. If I have to wait another 5 years i would at least appreciate a heads up from someone who fucking knows what the hell they are talking about (AKA Muhammed) instead of having them string me along like a dog on a fuckin leash by saying "LATE THIS YEAR" "EARLY NEXT YEAR" "SOME FUCKING DAYS" If the new necrophagist album doesnt come out in the next year, I am going to shit in my fucking hand and throw it at you
> 
> lol


It's coming out tomorrow


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## neozeke (Apr 11, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> It's coming out tomorrow



Don't fuck with me man, I need my necro fix.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 12, 2011)

neozeke said:


> Don't fuck with me man, I need my necro fix.



Watch Nekromantik. That'll fix ya'.


----------



## neozeke (Apr 12, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Watch Nekromantik. That'll fix ya'.



Yeah, I could have worded that better....


----------



## Blind Theory (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this going to be the tech death Chinese Democracy or something?


----------



## lookralphsbak (Apr 12, 2011)

When I asked my friend at that works at Relapse Records (Necrophagist's label) if he had an idea of when the new album was coming out/is it coming out this year he said no. Obviously even if there was a release date for the record he couldn't tell me before the press release went out but he legit told me it's not on the schedule for this year.


----------



## Necroptor (Apr 12, 2011)

The album will be out in 2011 sometime and it will be amzing all killers no fillers he has delivered two great albums and they still are great..a piece of history not just here and gone they are memorable..who could make so much impact with just 2 albums...this is talent and genious...who wants to listen to 2 or three great songs then skip the other songs because all of the bands efforts were demonstrated on 1,2,3 songs...


----------



## lookralphsbak (Apr 12, 2011)

Necroptor said:


> The album will be out in 2011 sometime and it will be amzing all killers no fillers he has delivered two great albums and they still are great..a piece of history not just here and gone they are memorable..who could make so much impact with just 2 albums...this is talent and genious...who wants to listen to 2 or three great songs then skip the other songs because all of the bands efforts were demonstrated on 1,2,3 songs...


No it won't.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 12, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> No it won't.



This thread has derailed into the pointless now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 12, 2011)

I will kill you all, then eat your flesh just to be ironic.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 12, 2011)

ive stopped caring about this album... i figure that when muhammed thinks its ready, it will be ready and it will be siiiick....

so for now, this album is pretty much at the back of my head until we get an official release date...

but i have no doubts that this album will be great


----------



## Valknut (Apr 12, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> It's coming out tomorrow



I lold


----------



## Valknut (Apr 12, 2011)

Necroptor said:


> The album will be out in 2011 sometime and it will be amzing all killers no fillers he has delivered two great albums and they still are great..a piece of history not just here and gone they are memorable..who could make so much impact with just 2 albums...this is talent and genious...who wants to listen to 2 or three great songs then skip the other songs because all of the bands efforts were demonstrated on 1,2,3 songs...



I see your point. But if a 6 year waiting period is involved then the album _better_ be fucking amazing all the way through. If it isn't, everyone will be pissed. Or just thoroughly annoyed. lol. But if muhammed was going to release a mediocre album he could have done it a few fucking years back, and he wouldn't get all the flak he is going to get now (if it does happens to be mediocre anyway) But yeah it IS necrophagist we are talking about here, so i guess i just need to SHUT MY GODDAMN MOUTH AND WAIT SOME MORE.  lol


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 12, 2011)

New necrophagist album will be released as a power pack with Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm pretty excited for a new Necro album. After seeing "Dawn and Demise" live and via youtube I'm confident that the new one won't be Epitaph II, it'll just be a further progression of their sound. It will most likely hit this summer, considering that at the end of 2010 they were still finishing up with the masters. So they've probably been working on marketing and promotion, along with rehearsal for an upcoming tour I can imagine. So just sit tight guys and just play Epitaph over and over and over and over and over and...............


----------



## Thep (Apr 15, 2011)

DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> So just sit tight guys and just play Epitaph over and over and over and over and over and...............



Or listen to newer, better bands?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 15, 2011)

This thread is like a Kinder egg. Every time I look inside I only get disappointment.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Apr 15, 2011)

Thep said:


> Or listen to newer, better bands?



Lol I'm not discounting that either. Haha, trust me to pass the time I've been checking out all those djent bands like Periphery, Animals As Leaders, Scale the Summit ect., but I have to also go back to Necrophagist to really understand where the new stuff will go. But to give me patience I've been listening to as much Technical/Progressive DM as I can ie; Decapitated/Brain Drill/Obscura/Psycroptic/Viraemia/Origin/Death/Blotted Science.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> New necrophagist album will be released as a power pack with Duke Nukem Forever.



Rep.


----------



## Viginez (Apr 16, 2011)

DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> After seeing "Dawn and Demise" live and via youtube I'm confident that the new one won't be Epitaph II


lol, to me that song sounds like epitaph2, just a bit faster...and the solos on epitaph were better imo...


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 16, 2011)

I've sort of forgotten about these guys. I was such a big supporter. I listened to them so much everyday and eventually got their tab book but this is really bringing down my spirits for the band. I haven't touched them in months now and I'm moving on and not letting the lack of a new album bother me. Obscura's new album fucking wrecks.


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Apr 16, 2011)

Viginez said:


> lol, to me that song sounds like epitaph2, just a bit faster...and the solos on epitaph were better imo...



I'm going to have to disagree, I think necro is just pushing their sound further. Look at the last few Death albums and how they progressed, it's almost doing the same thing. If anything though the solo is way more creative than what they have been (except of course Fermented Offal Discharge). This new one will 1up Onset... and Epitaph combined!


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm surprised they've still got a record deal. I know they've been touring a lot but 7 years between albums is a long time, even huge bands don't take that long.


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Apr 16, 2011)

I just downloaded a leaked track from the album! It's brutal and so technical!

































































SPOILER ALERT, JUST KIDDING 
Seriously, though. They'll release it when it's ready and I'm sure it will be awesome. If they never release an album again, then they at least gave us two legendary death metal albums that are still 100 x's better than half the stuff bands these days churn out.


----------



## Viginez (Apr 16, 2011)

Whiskey_Funeral said:


> If they never release an album again, then they at least gave us two legendary death metal albums that are still 100 x's better than half the stuff bands these days churn out.


this


----------



## necrosteve028 (Apr 26, 2011)

what are the released song tracks names? i know dawn and demise and theres another 3 or something


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 26, 2011)

STOP BUMPING THIS FUCKING THREAD W/O NEEEEWWWWWSSSS!!!!!

ahhhhh ... this thread is full of nothing but false hope


----------



## krauser19 (May 6, 2011)

necrosteve028 said:


> what are the released song tracks names? i know dawn and demise and theres another 3 or something




yeah! dawn and demise, mors, homo sum humani and omnia 
are some of the songs


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 6, 2011)

WHY WOULD YOU BUMP THIS?! FALSE HOPE!!!! GOD DAMMIPTDBVDKUHVEHDvhefcmegckm 4k,rnfc


----------



## neozeke (May 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> WHY WOULD YOU BUMP THIS?! FALSE HOPE!!!! GOD DAMMIPTDBVDKUHVEHDvhefcmegckm 4k,rnfc



THIS SO HARD

Close thread until news comes out plox!


----------



## krauser19 (May 7, 2011)

metal injection says that necrophagist has entered the studio early this year! 
so you know


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 7, 2011)

krauser19 said:


> metal injection says that necrophagist has entered the studio early this year!
> so you know


Link please. They said that last year


----------



## krauser19 (May 8, 2011)

ok it was posted

When The Fuck Is This NECROPHAGIST Album Coming Out? | Upcoming Releases | Metal Injection


----------



## neozeke (May 9, 2011)

I swear they're only recording a minute each year.


----------



## ZackP3750 (May 9, 2011)

neozeke said:


> I swear they're only recording a minute each year.



And at that rate the album should be ready around the time I retire, which will make for one sweet-ass retirement 


Back on topic, glad to sort-of hear they're in the studio. I can't wait to hear the next update confirming they are writing new material and entering the studio soon


----------



## krauser19 (May 9, 2011)

they have been in studio since july 2010 jajajja hope they get out the new album soon with the new ibanez falchion


----------



## davidengel (May 9, 2011)

ZackP3750 said:


> I can't wait to hear the next update confirming they are writing new material and entering the studio soon





On another note, the new Obscura album is sick. Let's see how many more albums they release before Necrophagist finally comes out with theirs.


----------



## CrownofWorms (May 9, 2011)

neozeke said:


> I swear they're only recording a minute each year.


If so then they could be making short grindcore song mixed with necrophagist type album.


----------



## wyzwurd (May 14, 2011)

I'm a new SevenString member, so first off, Hello.

Second, I've read every post in this thread. Some made me laugh, and I share the feelings of most of you. I was originally turned on to Necrophagist about three or four years ago through their Myspace page and bought their album _Epitaph_ on Amazon.com. Honestly, I'm hardly familiar with "_Onset_..." I had been searching for a replacement for my Death-fix after Chuck passed on, and I was sure Necrophagist was it. Although their music styles are a bit different, Necrophagist being more complex and faster, I felt that Necrophagist's music provided enough room to evolve with each new album released, just like Death's albums had done. Another similarity between how I feel about Death and Necrophagist is that I like 98 per cent of the songs by Death from _Leprosy_ and on through their epic album _Symbolic_, and I've projected that I'd probably feel the same way about Necrophagist's music (I should really get "_Onset_...").

Although, I'm excited to hear the new album by Necrophagist when it's released, Suicmez has stated that he's enjoying being a mechanical engineer. I'm guessing he can't focus strictly on Necrophagist, since being a death metal star doesn't necessarily mean you'll be able to get a place of your own and pay your bills. So at least give Necrophagist the respect of not being some lazy-asses who live off their parents just so that they can be the twilight in some death metal fan's eyes.

When the new album comes out, I will buy it. I'll be pleased if I can relax and hear the effort Necrophagist put forth in constructing eccentric, brutal riffs over the years they've been silent. I hope they break new grounds for themselves and for tech/death, but I would be disappointed if they try some lame devices, like tech/death/pop or tech/death/rap, etc.

In the meantimeand I suggest this for anyone who hasn't been made awareI'll be replaying Archspire's _All Shall Align_ album, released in April, 2011. Not many newer tech/death metal bands dig into my soul like this band's album has. Every song is a winner, and I can tell that there's still room to grow for their next album. I respect those who like bands like Obscura or Wintersun, but when I listen to them, they're just too melodic; in fact, they make "me feel like (no hate mail plz)" I'm in some "Narnia tale" or something. So for those who listen to tech/death for chunky, hard-hitting, evil-sounding music, and not a soundtrack for saving some maiden in the 14th century, check out Archspireby the way, I'm not in the band and I don't know them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 14, 2011)

That's funny you mentioned Archspire. Their guitarist Dean was my teacher for a bit.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (May 14, 2011)

its funny that you mention archspire... IN A THREAD ABOUT NECROPHAGIST... 

ps. thanks for another bump-of-false-hope


----------



## krauser19 (May 15, 2011)

THE NECROPHAGIST DUNGEON!


----------

